# Florestas africanas aumentam a absorção de CO2 da atmosfera



## Lousano (19 Fev 2009 às 19:04)

Uma investigação levada a cabo por 79 laboratórios dos Estados Unidos, Europa, África e Ásia demonstrou que, no período entre 1969 e 2007, a absorção de dióxido de carbono pelas árvores da floresta africana aumentou à semelhança do que foi registado na floresta amazónica (0,63 toneladas por hectare por ano).





"As florestas tropicais africanas desempenham um papel importante na captação de CO2, ajudando a reduzir assim a taxa de crescimento dos níveis de dióxido de carbono na atmosfera", explicaram os autores do estudo, sublinhando a necessidade de proteger as florestas no continente africano.

No entender de Helene Muller-Landau, uma especialista do Instituto de Investigação Tropical Smithonian, no Panamá, a crescente absorção de CO2 por parte das florestas africanas pode ter duas explicações.

"As árvores ou sofreram grandes danos no passado e actualmente estão em fase de repouso, ou então, estão a ser perturbadas pelas mudanças climáticas e atmosféricas de tal maneira que se encontram em transição", considerou a especialista.

Por sua vez, outro estudo levado a cabo por cientistas da Universidade britânica de Leeds, adiantou que as árvores das florestas virgens estão a crescer e a capturar cada vez mais dióxido de carbono na atmosfera, o que contribui para atenuar os efeitos das alterações climáticas.

"Estamos a receber um subsídio gratuito da natureza", afirmou Simon Lewis, principal autor do estudo, num artigo publicado na última edição da revista Nature.

Pela primeira vez, os cientistas conseguiram calcular a quantidade de C02 absorvido pelas florestas tropicais virgens, que ascende a 4.800 milhões de toneladas anuais, um valor que equivale a uma quinta parte das emissões causadas pela queima de combustíveis fósseis.

Fonte: www.cienciahoje.pt


----------

